# 2 New Flatband Milbro's FIRST EVER ?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi These are the first two Flatband Slingshot we are going to sell under our Milbro Brand name.When web site is up??
The first one goes bye the name of the JOKER and the second one we have not got a name for
as yet so here goes a new competition just post a name on this thread for one week from today so close date will be friday
27rd August 12am GMT 1 name per member?only and we will pick the best one out and the winner will receve
the first one ever cast of the pattern good luck to ever one PS lets keep it clean?? will post some spec on the 2 this afternoon
All the best
Pete


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

SPIKE!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Trident. Love them both by the way, they both look a real pleasure to use.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Poseidon!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Batman?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Poseidon!


HEY! You stole my idea. Grrr! I'll fight you for the catty ... Slingshots at dawn!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

it kinda makes me think of wild animals and what wild animal can hit hard and has horns. The one that comes to my mind is a rhino so thats the name I pick Rhino.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The Wolverine...it looked strange at first, but it grows on you, I like it, when does it come out?


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

The Raptor };^)


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

"Thor's Hammer", it has something of an early germanic axe...


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Armagedon


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

hogans mill brat


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

"_Cautioned for POW per se_".


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

fang


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

How about "electrode". Makes me think of electricity more than anything.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The IcePick


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Hugues said:


> "Thor's Hammer", it has something of an early germanic axe...


Then the proper name would be Mjollnir, but I doubt the difficult pronunciation would make it a popular seller









Take care
- Tony -


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

FoxTail


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Vampire, Nosferatu. Sabertooth, Hammer of the gods, T-Rex, Lightning bolt, Battle Axe (named after my X) Mr. Pointy, Deathdealer, Raptor-Rex, morningstar








Grrrr only one name??? I'll have to go with Sabertooth then

Anyone want to use one of the others feel free


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Wot about......TUSKAN !!!!! wot ever the name it looks as cool as ****
grant


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi These are the first two Flatband Slingshot we are going to sell under our Milbro Brand name.When web site is up??
> The first one goes bye the name of the JOKER and the second one we have not got a name for
> as yet so here goes a new competition just post a name on this thread for one week from today so close date will be friday
> 23rd August 12am GMT 1 name per member?only and we will pick the best one out and the winner will receve
> ...


*Hogan's Hero* has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Grumph (Jul 30, 2010)

Fu Man Chu - its so evil


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i got this one. drumroll please dddddddddddddddd

pheonix. i think i have seen the name on the forum already but i like it


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

The Ripper.---Joe


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

The Bull


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

The HST

("Holed Spikey Thing")


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

> Then the proper name would be Mjollnir, but I doubt the difficult pronunciation would make it a popular seller


neither the name ... But everybody 's heard about both Thor and...hammer (Cunning, marketing plan , inn'it?)


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I think a good name would be Spike-O 

Friedrich


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Hugues said:


> ....(Cunning, marketing plan , inn'it?)


Indeed so - I am drastically outclassed in that department !









Take care
- Tony -


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

How about BANDIT after flatBand, jeff


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

The twin cranes


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> How about BANDIT after flatBand, jeff


...it is six letters(easy to split),the character reference seems to follow the "Joker." Old school as well if a little corndog, but hey, so was mine, good one.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

how abt "streetfighter"


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Sorry for the post but want to keep this live some very good names so far?
dont ferget this is a first ever cast of this designe? if we become famous in years to come
it may very well be worth a few $
all the best
Pete


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Hi These are the first two Flatband Slingshot we are going to sell under our Milbro Brand name.When web site is up??
> The first one goes bye the name of the JOKER and the second one we have not got a name for
> as yet so here goes a new competition just post a name on this thread for one week from today so close date will be friday
> 23rd August 12am GMT 1 name per member?only and we will pick the best one out and the winner will receve
> ...


*Hogan's Hero* has a nice ring to it.
[/quote] Hay Henry ( I NO NOTHING /NOTHING AT ALL!)


----------



## Casey (Aug 11, 2010)

First Strike


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Were down to the last 6 out of 39 names the winner will be from

1-Whipcrack Bunny =THE TRIDENT

2-Dayhiker =PIRANA

3-Harpersgrace = SABERTOOTH

4 US Slingshot = PHEONIX

5 Shoot in the foot = BANDIT

6 Tase like snozberries = THE TWIN CRANES
THE SLINGSHOT BELOW IS THE ONE THE LUCKY WINNER WILL GET

Will post the winner at 12am GMT
all the best Pete


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

May I kindly request that the name "Phoenix" is not to be used, as I have christened one of my slingshot designs "Phoenix" already?

The Phoenix Thread

I know I can not claim a legal trademark, but it would certainly be nice if you would not use that name anyway.

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jorg YES we will withdraw the name Phoenix from the list .ALL the best and hope you are well
Pete.PS If now one as eny objections we will let *US SLINGSHOT* pick another name but not one that as been placed bye some one before?? close time still 12am GMT


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

And The Winner Is

DAYHIKER----PIRANHA

hope you like your new slingshot have lots of fun
Pete


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Since I had to change my name I'll sugest ultimatum


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

WoooooT!!!

(Thanks)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> WoooooT!!!
> 
> (Thanks)


Very well done im made up for you nice slingshot, still think my name was the best, hope you get hand slaps with it ha ha, only joking, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Jeff,
I wouldn't trade the "Piranha" for anything. But how's about a trade. Your "Fat Boy" for one of my naturals? Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hey Jeff,
> I wouldn't trade the "Piranha" for anything. But how's about a trade. Your "Fat Boy" for one of my naturals? Send me a pm if interested.


Sorry my Granson came to my house last night and claimed it, he has more slingshots than i have now, he has them on his bedroom wall, i wish i could work out how to put my video rec, on the laptop, he wants me to put a video of him shooting on here, he tried to make a slingshot in woodwork at school but they said no, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, Jeff, maybe something else will come up in the future. School woodshop letting a kid make a weapon wouldn't go over too well here where I live either. Boys and slingshots are the very symbol of mischief in U.S.







I bought a Black Widow for my grandson (7 years old) and put some Trumark RRT's on it. He's still a bit weak for it, but loves to shoot when he comes over.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker, From the time I saw your post suggesting Piranha, I felt you were going to win. It really does look like a piranha with it's mouth wide open ready to go on the prod for some meat. Way to go and a round of applause just for your win.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Smitty.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Well done fella.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Hope to post new pictures of the now named PIRANHA Slingshot in polished Aluminium on tuesday
As Smitty said after looking at the slingshot on its side it does take a close likeness to the Fish
Just hope its bite is as good! With the right bands and Ammo we think it will be a Killer?
well done to Dayhiker and hope he as lots of good Hunting and Fun with it.
from all at Milbro ™ Pro-Shot Uk


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Grats Buddy!


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations Dayhiker {:^}>

I too felt that you were on to a good thing with that name - the predatory fish image is hard to shake when looking at it !

Take care
- Tony -


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I'm chuffed for sure!


----------

